# Advice please (I dont like change)



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2019)

Tesco's have stopped stocking the potatoes I used to have for tea, the nutrition information was given for weight when boiled, the new potatoes give nutrition for weight as sold, I am rather particular still so would I be best just weighing mines before cooking even if it involves cutting bits off raw potatoes to get it to my certain weight and then boiling? I really haven't had experience in this way  xx


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 11, 2019)

*Isn't it annoying Kaylz when you get used to something then the supermarket stops stocking it and throws life into turmoil  I always threaten not to shop there again, but if I did that every time I would have nowhere to shop . The potatoes that I always use are called Vivaldi, only place that stocks them at the moment are Sainsburys so if they stop selling them I shall have a decision to make. Good luck in what you are looking for.

John.*


----------



## Docb (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi Kaylz, just had a bit of a quick browse around spuds and nutrition.  The carb reference list on this site gives carbs in boiled spuds as 16g/100g but does not give variety.  Found another paper that has a number of varieties of spud ( none of which I had heard of ) which suggested most raw spuds were also around 16g/100g.  Not very comprehensive I know but would suggest that there is little difference between raw and cooked spuds and maybe not a lot of difference between varieties.  Also get a sense that the number you get might have something to do with how you measure it, so I am guessing that there is a bit of error on the number you see on the packaging.  The idea that the number on the packet might have an error is something nobody talks about as far as I can see.

What I would do is to treat spuds as spuds as spuds and pick your spuds based on taste, size, availability and price.  Work on 16g/100g either cooked or uncooked as it suits you.  Do a bit of monitoring to see what happens.  I'm guessing you could change spuds without too much bother as far as your blood glucose goes, even if the idea does play havoc with your brain.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2019)

Docb said:


> I'm guessing you could change spuds without too much bother as far as your blood glucose goes, even if the idea does play havoc with your brain.


i know but it isn't that simple as I still have issues around food from my eating disorder which makes change difficult as anything for me x


----------



## Docb (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm aware of that Kaylz - there is lot more to eating disorders than those educated by the popular press know.  If you can find a way to get over your block then all I am suggesting is that you are unlikely to do any real harm.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 11, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Tesco's have stopped stocking the potatoes I used to have for tea, the nutrition information was given for weight when boiled, the new potatoes give nutrition for weight as sold, I am rather particular still so would I be best just weighing mines before cooking even if it involves cutting bits off raw potatoes to get it to my certain weight and then boiling? I really haven't had experience in this way  xx



Which variety of potatoes are you looking fr now, Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> Which variety of potatoes are you looking fr now, Kaylz?


I've been eating Charlotte potatoes since I was diagnosed so REALLY out of my comfort zone having to change xx


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 11, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> I've been eating Charlotte potatoes since I was diagnosed so REALLY out of my comfort zone having to change xx




Kaylz. The only Supermarket I can find stocking  Charlotte potatoes at the moment is Sainsburys, but that don't  help if there's no Sainsburys where you live.

John.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2019)

ukjohn said:


> Kaylz. The only Supermarket I can find stocking  Charlotte potatoes at the moment is Sainsburys, but that don't  help if there's no Sainsburys where you live.
> 
> John.


I literally only have Tesco available, there is a Lidl which I'll be checking out the tatties on Sunday while I'm up for some other things but they don't give nutrition online unfortunately xx


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 11, 2019)

We always weigh our stuff before cooking, including our potatoes. We check mr google for ‘carbs in ...’ which tends to be quoted for raw, then work out what weight will give us our target number of carbs, and cook that amount.

The carbs on ‘old’ spuds, compared to new potatoes are different (makes sense as the older ones  have been in the ground longer, so have made more starch.). If you can find Charlottes again from a different store they should be the same carb value, so I think I would continue as you have before.  If you cannot find the same spuds, can you get something similar like Jersey Royals.  (I don’t know what is available in Tesco sorry it is the other end of town from us so don’t use it.)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 11, 2019)

Hope you find a way to carry in eating potatoes @Kaylz and sorry that this is so difficult and disruptive for you.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> We always weigh our stuff before cooking, including our potatoes. We check mr google for ‘carbs in ...’ which tends to be quoted for raw, then work out what weight will give us our target number of carbs, and cook that amount.
> 
> The carbs on ‘old’ spuds, compared to new potatoes are different (makes sense as the older ones  have been in the ground longer, so have made more starch.). If you can find Charlottes again from a different store they should be the same carb value, so I think I would continue as you have before.  If you cannot find the same spuds, can you get something similar like Jersey Royals.  (I don’t know what is available in Tesco sorry it is the other end of town from us so don’t use it.)


Well as I said to John I'll check Lidl out on Sunday when I'm up but that is literally the only supermarket we have in our town, Tesco is in the other town which is a 9 mile bus journey that my grandad does as I couldn't afford the £5.20 bus fare a few times a week

Jersey Royals are only available for such a short period of time which is a shame (we fill up with those when they are in season lol) and Tesco's has really cut down and limited the amount of stock of potatoes they are keeping
xx


----------



## Robin (Oct 11, 2019)

I’m going to have a bit of a rant here, which won’t help, @Kaylz, sorry, but it’s got to be done!
I just had a look at Tesco’s online potatoes, and all the new potatoes said 'after boiling' but other varieties were totally inconsistent! Baking potatoes said, after baking, fair enough. But the ones that proclaimed themselves 'all rounders' gave the nutritional info 'after roasting' (which is higher carb per 100 grammes, because they lose water in the roasting). But Tesco, you’ve just told me they are all rounders, so WHAT IF I DON'T WANT TO ROAST THEM!!
Rant over. I'd treat any firmish, newish potato the same as Charlotte, but as the season gets on, and potatoes get 'older' I think weighing the raw potato and cooking the amount you want, as @SB2015 does, is the best thing.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2019)

Lidl's have saved the day, checked the local Scotmid but they only stock 2 types of bagged potatoes  neither of which were the same carb value as I'm used to, Lidl's do a 1.5kg bag of new potatoes and a 1kg bag of baby potatoes both of which are the same nutrition as Tesco's Charlotte so will be ok just now at least, means more trips to Lidl but at least I'll get out for a nice walk 
xx


----------



## grovesy (Oct 13, 2019)

Glad you have found a replacement.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 13, 2019)

If you order online at Tesco's, they'll deliver free, or as low as £1 or £2 (you've to pick the right day and time). I think you've to have a minimum order of £30 which they didn't 4 years ago when I was using them. Though I was doing orders (the Big Shop) of £20-£30, so that was covered. I'm on a low income.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> If you order online at Tesco's, they'll deliver free, or as low as £1 or £2 (you've to pick the right day and time). I think you've to have a minimum order of £30 which they didn't 4 years ago when I was using them. Though I was doing orders (the Big Shop) of £20-£30, so that was covered. I'm on a low income.


Tesco as a company are no longer stocking the potatoes though not just my stores, my grandad enjoys getting through to the next town most days and often sees his sister while hes through so no point him spending money having things delivered when hes got a bus pass and likes going and getting the shopping xx


----------

